# 1st atempt at a viv... anyone see if im going wrong or??



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

not entirely sure how to do this, but here goes.

this is my 600mm h x 450 x 450 exo terra.... never done this before, as u will probs see!

sorry, its done on my phone!!!

started with a false floor of egg crate and 4" waste pipe.









also left a section removeable, ill sit th pump in here for th fountain, if it breaks i dont have to start taking th viv to bits, just move a few stones. 
hopefully!




















i have coco fibre on 2 walls and that weed net to let water pass through on top of th egg crate











i thought bout expanding foam for a wee feature at th back of th viv, but found some polystyerene insulation blocks at work, used a bit of that to make a base for my fountain and cut a small 'cave' in th middle too. now waiting on silicone to cover it !! theres a hole melted through th block for my hose from th pump












the hole in th block matches up with a hole in my bog wood, and th bog wood will sit in the corner, thats as far as ive gone so far.











any comments welcome


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

looking good so far mate.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks, this site is great for help n advice, ive asked loads of questions!!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

looking good but just bear in mind you WILL need to seal the polystyrene with grout and then a totally watertight sealant - silicone straight on top of poly wont really do it (trust me... epic fail... lol)

liking the ideas though :2thumb:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

just any type of tiling grout or is there a special kind?? 





got another photo, added slates for my waterfall to my poly now, probs wont work, but will try before i fit it in th tank 

have a nice flat bit of bog wood with a grove cut in it to lie under the slate to take it to the stones ect.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

It might work depends on your water flow rate.Ive had some tiny pumps make huge fountains of water.Its all trial and error:lol2:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

i have things to restrict th flow out of th pump..... i think!:no1:


----------



## reggieboy (May 26, 2009)

Looks good so far my friend! When i start mine i think i will use a maxi jet micro adjustable flow pump,which is very small and discrete..:whistling2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

looking good, cant wait to see the final viv


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

looking good to me, enjoy


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

cant wait to see it finished it looks realy good 

i might make one for my hyla arborea:whistling2:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

got more photos... vivs almost there, just need plants now!


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

looks good i'm sure it will be great once finished


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

*more photos, nearly done*








































































































just needs my last few plants, which r ordered!


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

That..is epic.

Good job! :2thumb:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

Darbz said:


> That..is epic.
> 
> Good job! :2thumb:



thanks mate, not bad for a very 1st viv, im well chuffed! :no1:


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

what are u putting in this and is it a 12x12x18?


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

fazzarooney said:


> what are u putting in this and is it a 12x12x18?


 18x18x24 mate.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

fazzarooney said:


> what are u putting in this and is it a 12x12x18?



hopefully gonna put vanzoliniis in there, or jeberos imitator, unsure at this time.

got broms and things to put in later this week.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

i really like that,

Where are you from darren?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

philbaines said:


> i really like that,
> 
> Where are you from darren?


thanks! 

im from coldstream, slap in th middle between edinburgh and newcastle... lots of fields


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Ar,coldstrem guards...


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

philbaines said:


> Ar,coldstrem guards...



they originated here, i think, could be wrong!! lol

where are u from?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks good...I gave up on Exo vines...mainly cause I kept changing the shape and tore them, lol...

Are you considering digital thermo/hydrometor probes though, they are more accurate and will hide better in your tank...just seems a shame that you have went to so much trouble having it look natural to have them in there...:2thumb:

Cant wait ot see it with broms and frogs...: victory:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Looks good...I gave up on Exo vines...mainly cause I kept changing the shape and tore them, lol...
> 
> Are you considering digital thermo/hydrometor probes though, they are more accurate and will hide better in your tank...just seems a shame that you have went to so much trouble having it look natural to have them in there...:2thumb:
> 
> Cant wait ot see it with broms and frogs...: victory:


someone else mentioned those, where will i get them, how much r they?? th exo vine mine not be permanent tho!


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

i got mine on ebay thermo 6 quid and hydro 5 quid thats cheap though so bid on them not buy them straight, but watch it cos my hydro one doesnt work its says 99% all the time lol


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

My exo vines filled in spaces till my climber grew enough to give the climbing space...I recommend devils ivy...I think it is also called cindapsus (you can get this from many B and Qs but it needs to be washed thouroughly) I have mine trained up a coco pole at the moment and also pined to the background...as it grows, you just continue to pin and trim any excess leaves or ones that have grown too large.

You can get thedigital stuff from most places, but I would recommend you try amazon. I think I got mine from live foods...? They are not expensive really and slide into the exo canopy for easy viewing. These are things you can build up to once you get going though...everyone knows you have to have them in your tank...it is by no means a critism of your tank...it really does look great!:2thumb:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> My exo vines filled in spaces till my climber grew enough to give the climbing space...I recommend devils ivy...I think it is also called cindapsus (you can get this from many B and Qs but it needs to be washed thouroughly) I have mine trained up a coco pole at the moment and also pined to the background...as it grows, you just continue to pin and trim any excess leaves or ones that have grown too large.
> 
> You can get thedigital stuff from most places, but I would recommend you try amazon. I think I got mine from live foods...? They are not expensive really and slide into the exo canopy for easy viewing. These are things you can build up to once you get going though...everyone knows you have to have them in your tank...it is by no means a critism of your tank...it really does look great!:2thumb:



ill get some once ive finished everything off, this weekend maybes! then th frogs! cant wait :2thumb:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

*finally got my plants! so this is pretty much it....*

finally got my plants! so this is pretty much it.... an tips on how to get th plants to grow a little quicker? lol


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG Is that purple one on the bottom left an orchid..if so, where'd ya find it...mine died (I accidentally snapped it) and now I cant find any...

It will look awesome when it grows in...and it does not take that long to start seeing a difference in them. Well done you!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

omfg that is amazing:no1:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> OMG Is that purple one on the bottom left an orchid..if so, where'd ya find it...mine died (I accidentally snapped it) and now I cant find any...
> 
> It will look awesome when it grows in...and it does not take that long to start seeing a difference in them. Well done you!



na, i dunno what it is, got it for 1.99 from dartfrog, looks nice tho!!! i like it.

just a waiting game now, cant wait!!!!


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> omfg that is amazing:no1:



OH! thank u kindly :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I think that's Purple wandering jew.

Great viv btw, and Vanzollinis? Very nice choice!


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think that's Purple wandering jew.


me too


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think that's Purple wandering jew.
> 
> Great viv btw, and Vanzollinis? Very nice choice!



yeah think that was it, nice n cheap, hasnt taken long to grow either, got 2 wee cuttings. 

yeah thats my 1st choice, try locate some shortly, once th viv settles down n that, stunning frogs!

gonna find another tank n start another soon, its good fun!!!


----------

